# [ 2013 ] Best use of Worldmark credits?



## lbrannma (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi All. A saw a post by Ron Parise where he says "the best use of my Worldmark Credits is at the Worldmark resorts and for anything else I'll use cash or my Wyndham points ownership".

Yes, I understand that cash is the best sometimes. Are there advantages of using Wyndham points to do an RCI exchange? We currently live in Europe and have used our Worldmark points for an exchange with RCI (to a resort in Europe) but I now wonder whether buying a Wyndham membership could save us money down the road, rather than using my WM credits to exchange.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 29, 2013)

lbrannma said:


> Hi All. A saw a post by Ron Parise where he says "the best use of my Worldmark Credits is at the Worldmark resorts and for anything else I'll use cash or my Wyndham points ownership".
> 
> Yes, I understand that cash is the best sometimes. Are there advantages of using Wyndham points to do an RCI exchange? We currently live in Europe and have used our Worldmark points for an exchange with RCI (to a resort in Europe) but I now wonder whether buying a Wyndham membership could save us money down the road, rather than using my WM credits to exchange.
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts.



I said that and I still think Im right, but I was speaking mainly about the developers sales pitch where they say you can use your credits for airfare, cruises, car rentals etc. 

Worldmark is an excellent trader. And there are some Worldmark owners that do very well trading....Im just not one of them. If I want to stay somewhere I dont own, Id rather rent from someone that does, or buy my own timeshare there.  I owned Wyndham and bought into Worldmark for access to their resorts.  The only time I use RCI is to trade into Vacation Village at Parkway, where they accept my dogs (by the way I bought 2 weeks there too.)  Im probably the wrong guy to ask about trading.

Having said that Ill still offer some advice. If all you want is the occasional stay at a Wyndham resort by all means exchange. But if you want to stay at Wyndham resorts a lot, especially places like Old Town Alexandria (that never show up in RCI)...Id buy some Wyndham points.


----------



## PassionForTravel (Nov 29, 2013)

Worldmark is a great trader for both II and RCI. In the past year I've traded into Marriott Summit Watch (Park City), Hyatt Beaver Creek (Beaver Creek), Lawaii Beach Resort (Kauai), Kannapali Beach Resort (Maui), Wyndham Kona (Big Island), Hilton Hawaiin Village (Oahu).

The cost for each of my trades including my cost per credit, the exchange fee, etc. has been a lot less than what it would cost to rent into any of the places.

Re-reading your post, are you looking to trade into Wyndham Resorts or thinking that Wyndham Points are cheaper to use for RCI trades than WM credits? The second is not true.  

Ian


----------



## sue1947 (Nov 29, 2013)

I own WM and belong to both RCI and II.  I have only used RCI for Extra Vacations.  I can trade for better quality resorts for less money/credits via II and just can't bring myself to pay the full price required via RCI.  I currently have 2 trades both into 2 BR units; one into Four SEasons Aviara for 6000 credits and the other is Marriott's Newport Coast Villas also for 6000 credits plus a lower exchange fee plus the option to book a second week for each exchange for an additional exchange fee.  Why pay 10000 credits through RCI?  So check out intervalworld.com for their resort directory to see if Interval may be a better option for you.  That's really the key; which company has resorts in the areas you want.  

In addition, I believe that WM is a better trader than Wyndham.  So while you can purchase Wyndham accounts for less, you may also get less in return.   With WM, you can rent additional credits into your account making it easier to scale up or down the number of exchanges.  Wyndham owners can no longer rent points from other owners.   

Sue


----------



## lbrannma (Nov 30, 2013)

*Great advice*

Thanks All! I was wondering whether Wyndham might be better trading into RCI, but I see now that it's not the case. Great advice as well about Interval.


----------



## learnalot (Nov 30, 2013)

sue1947 said:


> In addition, I believe that WM is a better trader than Wyndham.
> 
> Sue



Just for the record, this definitely used to be true in RCI, but has not been true since Wyndham revamped their RCI structure in January of 2011.  Poor trading power in RCI has ceased to be an issue with Wyndham since then. 

That being said, it does remain true that many Worldmark accounts may have both RCI AND II affiliation, which obviously increases trading options.  It is also true that Worldmark has always had excellent trading power in both systems due to their large number of west coast locations.


----------



## ronparise (Nov 30, 2013)

learnalot said:


> Just for the record, this definitely used to be true in RCI, but has not been true since Wyndham revamped their RCI structure in January of 2011.  Poor trading power in RCI has ceased to be an issue with Wyndham since then.
> 
> That being said, it does remain true that many Worldmark accounts may have both RCI AND II affiliation, which obviously increases trading options.  It is also true that Worldmark has always had excellent trading power in both systems due to their large number of west coast locations.



All worldmark accounts can trade with RCI or II, its just a matter of paying for a membership


----------



## Hanburger (Jun 24, 2014)

sue1947 said:


> I currently have 2 trades both into 2 BR units; one into Four SEasons Aviara for 6000 credits and the other is Marriott's Newport Coast Villas also for 6000 credits plus a lower exchange fee plus the option to book a second week for each exchange for an additional exchange fee.



Sue,
I am not too experienced with II exchanges... only have gotten exchanges at full-credit cost. So I am wondering how you were able to get an NCV week for 6000 credits and 2) the option to book a second week (even for an additional exchange fee).

Thanks for sharing your knowledge in advance,


----------



## sue1947 (Jun 24, 2014)

Hanburger said:


> Sue,
> I am not too experienced with II exchanges... only have gotten exchanges at full-credit cost. So I am wondering how you were able to get an NCV week for 6000 credits and 2) the option to book a second week (even for an additional exchange fee).
> 
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge in advance,



See my posts in the Vacation exchange forum at www.wmowners.com/forum.  There are lots of variables in exchanging and too many to repeat on both forums.  

Sue


----------



## HiDef (Jun 27, 2014)

I've done many trades through my II account with Worldmark credits, and it does trade very well.  

I also booked NCV but it was 4,000 credits plus an exchange fee and II gave me a bonus week which I used to book the Marriott Grand Chateau in a 1BR.

I'm not sure how Sue booked  NCV for 6,000 credits because if you book it greater than 60 days it's a 10,000 credits given that all the rooms are 2 bedrooms, and if you book within 59 days the price drops to 4,000 credits.  Either way you still get a bonus week but keep in mind the inventory is very restricted.  I have 2 right now that I can't use.

NCV does seem to come up within 59 days quite often so it's a great deal at 4,000 credits which at $0.06 credit works out to be $240 + 1 housekeeping $60 + exchange fee $160, so not bad for under $500 for a week, and even better if you can use the bonus week.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jun 27, 2014)

HiDef said:


> I'm not sure how Sue booked NCV for 6,000 credits because if you book it greater than 60 days it's a 10,000 credits given that all the rooms are 2 bedrooms, and if you book within 59 days the price drops to 4,000 credits.



Follow her link, I'm sure it was a "Blue Deposit" gives you more choices than a 4000 point FlexChange


----------



## HiDef (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks Rent_Share.  That makes sense.  I've never done a deposit first like that and they generally are 6,000 credits.  That's yet another example of WM flexibility particularly in the II system. 

I was planning on buying a Marriott week so I could get within the Marriott preference period.  I am still giving that a lot of thought, but after reading PerryM on the WMowners and here on tug, I'm starting to think it's not such a good idea, except if the unit I buy is one I'm going to use in a high demand location such as Hawaii which are hard to trade into, although with some patience and planning it can be done successfully with WM.


----------



## ChuckHH (Jul 3, 2014)

Now that I am getting familiar with WM system, how many Tuggers utilizing II or RCI?


----------



## sparty (Jul 3, 2014)

ChuckHH said:


> Now that I am getting familiar with WM system, how many Tuggers utilizing II or RCI?



I use RCI with Worldmark - next week we check in to a Disney Bay Lake Tower, two bedroom, lake view for 1 week. While I think Ron is mostly correct that using WM points in RCI and II isn't exactly a good deal, there are exceptions.

If you don't already have an II account with another company I would get one. I have used a lot of II getaways in the past.  If you already have an II account, I wouldn't get one for WM.  

You might want to read up on the relationship between Wyndham/RCI and then the relationship between Hyatt/Interval.  Too close for comfort!


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2014)

ChuckHH said:


> Now that I am getting familiar with WM system, how many Tuggers utilizing II or RCI?



I use RCI and  II to convert non wordlmark  weeks I own into Worldmark credits


----------



## ronparise (Jul 3, 2014)

sparty said:


> I use RCI with Worldmark - next week we check in to a Disney Bay Lake Tower, two bedroom, lake view for 1 week. While I think Ron is mostly correct that using WM points in RCI and II isn't exactly a good deal, there are exceptions.
> 
> If you don't already have an II account with another company I would get one. I have used a lot of II getaways in the past.  If you already have an II account, I wouldn't get one for WM.
> 
> You might want to read up on the relationship between Wyndham/RCI and then the relationship between Hyatt/Interval.  Too close for comfort!



exactly right from what I understand Worldmark is an good trader and when used to exchange for  a high end  (expensive) timeshare, like Disney, particularly good. Its just that if I wanted Disney (I dont)  Id buy Disney


----------

